# Good rod for penn senator 14/0



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Just ordered my 14/0 need advice on a good rod. What are yalls input


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

If it is for the beach, build your own. Sitting in the sand with the butt buried between your legs will give you a good fighting position especially if it is a longer rod. 
Check out South Florida Shark Club forum for lots and lots of information on rods used with 14/0s. Many are 10' 80-130# or unlimited Gator brand blanks.

Just think of it, with 5-600 yards strung out off of the beach you can catch at least half a ton of sea weed at one time. lol


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Haha yeah I can't wait till all that sargassum is gone man. It hasn't been bad lately.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

3/4" rebar with welded titanium guides and a roller tip aughta do it! Haha just kiddin, but I'll second DH on those gator blanks, very solid setups


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

I'll prob buy me a penn int igfa for now till I learn how to make my own.


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

What off the shelf premade rod would y'all prefer for now


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

*Rod*

I had this exact situation, I put it on a Penn Senator 6'6" 80-120 size, metal reel seat and fits perfect $100 rod, since then have ordered a custon APEX 80-100 for it and my 12/0 now will be on the Senator, I am very pleased with Penn rods.


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Where did you order your apex from do they have a website


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a new penn international v 130class with bent and straight butts that i need gone. never got to use it and had to sell the 14/0 due to truck problems. ill pm u


----------

